# krill or bloodworms



## locoman93 (Jul 31, 2008)

I got 3 baby red's yesterday and i gave them blood worms than this morning when i woke up i whanted to give them frozen krill but they didnt really ahve any interest in it so i took it out and put some blood worms and they where eating it! why is that? 
and could i only feed them blood worms untill they reach 3 inches or do i have to mix up there diet ?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

Bloodworms are fine. The krill might be too hard for them to bite into and shred. You can try chopped fresh shrimp and chopped tilapia also try to give them some cichlid pellets.


----------



## locoman93 (Jul 31, 2008)

AS fan said:


> Bloodworms are fine. The krill might be too hard for them to bite into and shred. You can try chopped fresh shrimp and chopped tilapia also try to give them some cichlid pellets.


kk thanx







but when could i start feeding them krill ?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

probably best to wait till around 2 inches sinces they are having a hard time right now if they still cant handle it then then at 3 inches they will be fine. A lot of people have a hard time with getting P's to eat pellets thats why i say try to get them on those early if you can it helps keep the diet diverse and give good color. They grow fast so they will be able to eat the krill soon dont worry.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Bloodworms are a perfect food to be feeding your fish at that age.
Just be sure to only drop in as much as they will eat before it hits the bottom.
I like to toss in a very small amount, let 'em eat it up, then toss in a tad more... etc.
You don't want this stuff sitting on the bottom of the tank.

They should also be taking in high grade flakes at this size.
Tetra Min is excellent.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

Piranha_man said:


> Bloodworms are a perfect food to be feeding your fish at that age.
> Just be sure to only drop in as much as they will eat before it hits the bottom.
> I like to toss in a very small amount, let 'em eat it up, then toss in a tad more... etc.
> You don't want this stuff sitting on the bottom of the tank.
> ...


Good advice.









Adding some variety to their diet will help them get more nutrition. 
Try chopping some shrimp up into tiny bite-size pieces one at a time while feeding them.


----------



## locoman93 (Jul 31, 2008)

Bullsnake said:


> Bloodworms are a perfect food to be feeding your fish at that age.
> Just be sure to only drop in as much as they will eat before it hits the bottom.
> I like to toss in a very small amount, let 'em eat it up, then toss in a tad more... etc.
> You don't want this stuff sitting on the bottom of the tank.
> ...


Good advice.:nod:

Adding some variety to their diet will help them get more nutrition. 
Try chopping some shrimp up into tiny bite-size pieces one at a time while feeding them.
[/quote]

thank you i tried it and there where eating some!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Good deal man,

Keep us posted as to how it goes, and if you get the chance, lavish us with some pics!


----------



## ELREYDENJ83 (Jun 25, 2008)

At that stage i was feeding my Ps a mixture of a few things and they were able to eat everything. They were being given krill, chopped shrimp, chopped whiting fillet, earthworms, and silversides. I must say that the krill was their least favorite, but they were able to eat it. You will have to gauge how small you will need to chop the pieces depending on the size of your Ps at this moment. If you throw in some krill, dont be afraid to leave it in the tank for a little longer to see if they come around and eat it. It should decompose a little slower than fillet or silversides for example. I really wanted my Ps to eat krill as well so i would usually throw some in at night and leave them there. With the lights off and no one around they always ate it because there was never any left in the morning.


----------

